# elderly Jack Russell having fits



## MegBailey (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello all, Im really new to the site and desperate for help. Murphy my 17 yr old Jack Russell has beeen really fit and active all her life until this year, She had a sroke in March which the vet treated with a couple of injections to improve blood flow to her brain. After about 2 weeks she was much better although not totally herself, a bit of wobbliness every now and then but I think she did well. then 6 weeks ago she had to have 12 teeth out under a GA, no problems at all, Four weeks ago she had a kind of "absence" went offf her legs for a few seconds then seeemed to recover herself, a kind of petit mal I think. Yesterday she had a full seizure, glassy eyed, rigid and the most heart rendng howls which only lasted a minute but seemed forever. She came round obviously confused but went to her bed and slept a long time. I'm taking her to the vet later toda but would really appreciate any thoughts advice/reassurance, I'm so worried. I've had her since she was 8 weeks old, we live alone and I love her to bits.l


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi , sorry to here about your dog. you are doing the right thing by taking her to the vets , they'll probably suggest some blood tests . all the best . xx


----------



## MegBailey (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you Dexter, I'm dreading the trip to the vet, Murph is terrified when we get to the door and tries to run away. I've heard that anti epileptic drugs can have nasty side effects, same as humans really,and she is a nightmare to medicate anyway, she's far too old and wise to fall for disguising in food, treats or whatever! Tried to give her a capsule called epitaur after researching it, its huge and seemed to make her hyperactive probably due to its taurine content which is found in Red Bull drink I believe. Would think hyperactivity would be the la st thing a dog prone to fits needed.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello, I am sorry to hear your dog is poorly...sending best wishes and hugs your way xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for Murph


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There are different things that can cause seizures both physical and neurolgical so it may not be epilepsy, the vets should do tests to rule other things out.

Minimum Diagnostic Assessments for an Epileptic

History

Your description of the character and timing of the episodes, relation to exercise, feeding, etc.Helps your veterinarian determine if this is indeed a seizure and what type. May provide clues to the cause.

Physical Examination

Evaluation of the heart, lungs, abdomen, gum colour, etc.Provide clues to diseases which could cause seizures or complicate treatment.

Neurologic Examination

Evaluation of behaviour, co-ordination, reflexes and nerve functions.Provide clues to disease of the nervous system which may be causing the seizures.

Complete Blood Count
(CBC), routine serum
chemistry profile, and
urine analysis (UA)

Blood and urine samples are taken and analysed.Rules out metabolic causes of seizures and provides baseline data to monitor effects of medication.

Bile Acids Assay or
Ammonia Tolerance
Test

Usually, the pet is fasted and two blood samples are taken.Rules out liver problems and provides baseline data to monitor effects of medication.

Thyroid Function Test

Blood samples analysed for T4 and TSH levels.Optional, but would rule out thyroid disease as a cause.

Range of tests and examinations for diagnosis of epilepsy in the dog
Source: Canine Epilepsy Network

Hopefully its something thats causing them that can be easily treated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just remembered there is some things that you can do to help dogs who are having seizures too

Using an ice pack to stop canine seizures

ICE CREAM AFTER A SEIZURE

There is lots more info on epilepsy and seizures on canine epilepsy guardian angels, which may be some help, the above links come from there too.

Canine Epilepsy and Dog Seizures Table of Contents - Canine Epilepsy Guardian Angels


----------



## MegBailey (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for your good wishes, I feel we've made so many new friends in less than 24 hours its overwhelming. Vet update...not sure if this is true epilepsy, using elimination procedure as diagnostic tool. No bloods as yet, as the full blood count she has recently before dental surgery was fine. Thinks possibly a slightly enlarged heart, as the fits are occurring after stress or excitement, so getting rid of excess fluid will improve heart function and blood flow to the brain, have been given a diuretic called furosimide to help with this. I have a fit chart to fill in and a follow up appointment in 5 days. If no improvement , a chest xray to look at the heart and lungs and a set of blood tests, followed by a CT scan. The vet is reluctant to begin anti epileptics straight away, which of course is a good thing I think, these are powerful drugs. Its just I'm being a wuss, permanently anxious about when the next incident will be, although Murphy is blissfully unaware. She was tired today and also had a little "absence"at lunchtime before we saw the vet. She was also very stressed in the surgery, shaking from head to foot and distressed, I was worrried she'd go off again. Seems ok this evening, I got some Bach rescue remedy for her after seeing it recommended for post seizure or just as a calming measure.


----------



## MegBailey (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you sled dog hotel for your info on what to expect re tests, we are obviously just at the beginning unless Murphy vastly improves on the diuretics which will be a whole new ball game to worry about if her heart is enlarged....the vet could find nothing abnormal with the stethescope, rhythm seems fine and shes just survived a full anaesthetic for teeth extraction. Will feel better when I know what we're dealing with.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MegBailey said:


> Thank you sled dog hotel for your info on what to expect re tests, we are obviously just at the beginning unless Murphy vastly improves on the diuretics which will be a whole new ball game to worry about if her heart is enlarged....the vet could find nothing abnormal with the stethescope, rhythm seems fine and shes just survived a full anaesthetic for teeth extraction. Will feel better when I know what we're dealing with.


Certainly wouldnt hurt running a hemotology CBC and biochemistry as well again in case there is any changes. Things like toxin build up, even thing like hypo glacemia low blood sugar can cause seizures and dullness. Glucose can drop when after things like exhertion too. My dogs turned out to be Hypo Thyroid that was causing her seizures in the end, that is also on that check list. The list I gave you before was the basic diagnostics, there are further ones usually done my a neurologist if the previous ones dont come up with anything.

Specialist Tests for the Diagnosis of Seizures
Source: Canine Epilepsy Network

MRI or CT brain scan

Evaluate the structure of the brain; requires anaesthesiaRules out diseases such as brain tumours which would need to be treated directly

Spinal tap

Spinal fluid is collected and analysed; requires anaesthesiaLooks for infectious diseases and provides clues to other brain diseases

Antibody titers

Blood and/or spinal fluid is analysed for antibodiesIdentifies specific cause of an infection

Toxin tests

Blood or other sample is tested for the presence of a toxin.Tells if a specific toxin is present, but usually need a clue to what toxin to look for from the history or other test

Other laboratory tests

Advanced tests on blood, urine, or spinal fluid.Follows clues suggested by routine tests

Electroencephalogram
(EEG)
Recording of brain wave to look for the electrical storm.Allows definitive diagnosis, but can be non-diagnostic

Hope you find out what it is and get the problem sorted, I know how worrying it is as Ive been through it awful to see them having the seizures too.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Certainly wouldnt hurt running a hemotology CBC and biochemistry as well again in case there is any changes. Things like toxin build up, even thing like hypo glacemia low blood sugar can cause seizures and dullness. Glucose can drop when after things like exhertion too. My dogs turned out to be Hypo Thyroid that was causing her seizures in the end, that is also on that check list. The list I gave you before was the basic diagnostics, there are further ones usually done my a neurologist if the previous ones dont come up with anything.
> 
> Specialist Tests for the Diagnosis of Seizures
> Source: Canine Epilepsy Network
> ...


You are very informative Sled dog hotel, if I could give you rep I would but it seems I have recently given you rep and cannot rep too soon after lol! xx


----------

